# Maxxis DTH 26 x 2.30 compared to 26 x 2.40 holy rollers



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

I currectly use 26 x 2.4 holy rollers and love the tires,I want to set one of my bikes as a urban bomber and looking for a faster and lighter tire.Heres the deal,I love the high volume of the holy rollers,Question,does the DTH 2.3 have close to the size and volume of the 2.4 holy rollers ?
thx...


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, I believe they have nearly the same volume. The tread on the Holy Roller 2.4 is slightly larger, but I believe the casing is the same size.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

bholwell said:


> Yes, I believe they have nearly the same volume. The tread on the Holy Roller 2.4 is slightly larger, but I believe the casing is the same size.


Hi..thx,have you used the folding DTH tires yet ?? If so any feedback


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

AMCAT said:


> Hi..thx,have you used the folding DTH tires yet ?? If so any feedback


Yes. They're much lighter than the Holy Roller 26x2.4- 650g vs. 825g- you'll notice that immediately. They seem to roll a bit easier than the Holy Roller too. The only downside is that they can get overwhelmed in very loose conditions, so it you ride on loose dirt / sand, you might want to stick with the Holy Roller.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Bump. On the fence between either of these tires to replace some K-Rads that are cracking along the sidewalls. 

My DJ bike sees everything from urban rides around town to BMX tracks, skate parks, and slalom/flow trails. I do swap the front tire out for something knobbier when I'm on dirt but how does the DTH handle as a rear tire in hardpack? Bholwell, for reference, this bike sees the gravity sections at Big Creek a good bit as well as Quehl Holler out at Blankets since you're kinda local.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

GTscoob said:


> Bump. On the fence between either of these tires to replace some K-Rads that are cracking along the sidewalls.
> 
> My DJ bike sees everything from urban rides around town to BMX tracks, skate parks, and slalom/flow trails. I do swap the front tire out for something knobbier when I'm on dirt but how does the DTH handle as a rear tire in hardpack? Bholwell, for reference, this bike sees the gravity sections at Big Creek a good bit as well as Quehl Holler out at Blankets since you're kinda local.


I wouldn't hesitate to run the DTH on the rear at Quehl Holler, since the track is worked in and you're off the rear brake anyhow. But if you make a mistake on a steep section on one of the little DH / Freeride runs at Big Creek and you have to grab some brake, your rear end is going to step out pretty spectacularly.

I would just go Holy Roller rear.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! Sounds like Holy Rollers are the ticket.


----------

